# Christmas 2008 Bonus Contest Rapala Clackin' Rap



## Jim (Dec 7, 2008)

Time to raise the bar another notch. TinBoats is often imitated but NEVER duplicated! :mrgreen: 

*This one is open to all participating members, moderators, and Sponsors no matter when you joined! Merry Christmas!*

Who wants the Brand new Rapala Clackin' rap? Be the first to own one of these lures. 

Contest Ends Christmas Day! 6PM Eastern

Guess how many M&M's are in my fishing fund. Closest to the Number wins. Nice and simple.







Winner gets to choose *one* of the Raps below. 

One is Silver, The other is Sliver Blue. Model Number is CNR-8.







Disclaimer:
All rules, contests, and prizes can change because.


----------



## redbug (Dec 7, 2008)

any peanut m&m in there?
how about blue? the coating on the blue ones is thicker will throw off my guess


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 7, 2008)

569


I would like the Blue and Silver please


----------



## kentuckybassman (Dec 7, 2008)

1750 :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Dec 7, 2008)

redbug said:


> any peanut m&m in there?
> how about blue? the coating on the blue ones is thicker will throw off my guess



You can try your Jedi Mind tricks on someone else. I am Yoda. :LOL2:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 7, 2008)

Can I choose the fishing funds jar with the M&M's in it? Id love to win the lure but I'm afraid I will lose them on the first cast :lol:


Edit Man I really need to learn how to use the preview button instead of submitting it then correcting my spelling, image links or urls.............................. #-o


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Dec 7, 2008)

My wife says 298 so that is what I have to go with as she is standing behind me as I type this.


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd say 687


----------



## shamoo (Dec 7, 2008)

850


----------



## ejones1961 (Dec 7, 2008)

368


----------



## Codeman (Dec 7, 2008)

521


----------



## DahFISH (Dec 7, 2008)

795


----------



## phased (Dec 7, 2008)

1363


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 7, 2008)

986.......


----------



## wo show (Dec 7, 2008)

1900


----------



## Zum (Dec 7, 2008)

946


----------



## G3_Guy (Dec 7, 2008)

487


----------



## fowlmood77 (Dec 7, 2008)

1111


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 7, 2008)

*950*


----------



## jkbirocz (Dec 7, 2008)

1333


----------



## russ010 (Dec 7, 2008)

1574


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2008)

357


----------



## Bubba (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm gonna say 2000.... 

I'm no good at these things. :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Dec 8, 2008)

280 :shock:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 8, 2008)

Ok guess the jar isnt for dibs, in that case if I win Just send the M&M's. Ill take 925 if its not taken already please!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 8, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> Can I choose the fishing funds jar with the M&M's in it? Id love to win the lure but I'm afraid I will lose them on the first cast :lol:




No candy for you! You know you are not allowed anything with that much sugar - you will just run around in circles screaming


----------



## russ010 (Dec 8, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> BassAddict said:
> 
> 
> > Can I choose the fishing funds jar with the M&M's in it? Id love to win the lure but I'm afraid I will lose them on the first cast :lol:
> ...



and probably nekkid :-&


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 8, 2008)

russ010 said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > BassAddict said:
> ...




Yeah - now I cannot finish lunch!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 8, 2008)

465


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 8, 2008)

317


----------



## evattman (Dec 8, 2008)

489


----------



## USSWormy (Dec 9, 2008)

704.........


----------



## captclay (Dec 9, 2008)

1250


----------



## whj812 (Dec 10, 2008)

782


----------



## natetrack (Dec 10, 2008)

1080. 

I love M&Ms


----------



## BLK fisher (Dec 10, 2008)

2350. I hope.


----------



## Broncoman (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow this is a great site!!!!!

911


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 11, 2008)

I demand a current photo of the M&M jar - i have reason to believe that Jim and possibly members 
of Jim's family (or perhaps the dog, a few random visitors to Jim's Home, a neighbor and several carolers) have begun eating the M&M's - they are almost finished eating them and soo the last brown M&M will be gone


At this point - I am changing my answers to ZERO - that is the amount of M&Ms that will be in that jar by Christmas day


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2008)

Captain Ahab said:


> I demand a current photo of the M&M jar - i have reason to believe that Jim and possibly members
> of Jim's family (or perhaps the dog, a few random visitors to Jim's Home, a neighbor and several carolers) have begun eating the M&M's - they are almost finished eating them and soo the last brown M&M will be gone
> 
> 
> At this point - I am changing my answers to ZERO - that is the amount of M&Ms that will be in that jar by Christmas day




There are Zero M&M's left. Between a pregnant woman, A 7 year old, and a 5 year old, how long did you think they would last? :LOL2:


----------



## BensalemAngler (Dec 11, 2008)

381


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 11, 2008)

Jim said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > I demand a current photo of the M&M jar - i have reason to believe that Jim and possibly members
> ...




I WIN?


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice Try!


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 11, 2008)

200


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Dec 12, 2008)

*812*


----------



## bcritch (Dec 12, 2008)

natetrack said:


> 1080.
> 
> I love M&Ms



After extensive research and calculations I came up with the same 1080 :shock: 

My guess will be 1105


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 12, 2008)

Second thought If we are going by price is right rules I change my bid to 1 M&M lol


----------



## ho_shi (Dec 13, 2008)

1001 please


----------



## BassNBob (Dec 13, 2008)

I'll say 1683


----------



## willfishforfood (Dec 17, 2008)

525
WFFF


----------



## Pinball (Dec 17, 2008)

905


----------



## who pooted? (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll say 423. And I want the silver one.
If we guess how many of each color and get it right can we have both the lures?
250 green, 173 red


----------



## Jim (Dec 22, 2008)

who pooted? said:


> I'll say 423. And I want the silver one.
> If we guess how many of each color and get it right can we have both the lures?
> 250 green, 173 red




Too late M&Ms are gone.....burp! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Dec 25, 2008)

Just a reminder, This one ends today at 6 PM.

Some of you need to start eating more M&M's :LOL2:


----------



## redbug (Dec 25, 2008)

my guess is 1578


----------



## Nickk (Dec 25, 2008)

667


----------



## Jim (Dec 25, 2008)

There were 916 M&M's in the Fishig fund jar. So it looks like Broncoman (911) is the Winner! =D> 

Pick a Clack'n rap color! :beer:


----------



## G3_Guy (Dec 25, 2008)

Congrats Broncoman!


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 25, 2008)

Congrats --- good gues, I was close with 986, but you were really close.... enjoy the prize...


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Dec 25, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## Zum (Dec 25, 2008)

nice guessing...good job


----------



## FishingBuds (Dec 25, 2008)

Woo Hoo, congrats man =D>


----------



## Broncoman (Dec 26, 2008)

Wow I can't belive it, Thanks guys.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 26, 2008)

Congrats Broncoman =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 26, 2008)

Congrats! 8)


----------



## mErcMaN1o9 (Aug 14, 2009)

764


----------



## Jim (Aug 15, 2009)

jirwin6985 said:


> This thread ended over 8 months ago #-o
> Joe



:shock: :LOL2:

getting ready for this year?


----------

